# Best public beaches in Dubai?



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

I would like to know your opinions on best public beaches for cleanliness, facilities etc.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

My favourite beach is Umm Suqeim beach by the Dubai Offshore Sailing Club (otherwise known as Kite Beach). The area by DOSC is always quiet and pleasant as well as clean. Another popular option is the open beach next to Jumeirah Beach Park.

JBR Beach is messy, crowded and more dangerous than the other beaches due to the offshore rip current.



Pink Fairie said:


> I would like to know your opinions on best public beaches for cleanliness, facilities etc.


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice one as well is next to the Palace on Beach Road. There are no facilities there though.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

On the stretch of road that you would take if you were driving from Madinat to the start of the palm (opposite Knowledge village), there is a right turn onto some waste land and then a "secret" beach behind it. You need a car to get there though.

Al Mumzar Beach Park is also very nice.


----------



## jnfr921 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hmm, rather than go to the open beach next to Jumeirah Beach Park, I suggest paying Dhs 5/- to utilize the beach park itself. Less hassles, and less glaring idiots, methinks.


----------



## rustysmart (Aug 14, 2011)

Whilst we were on holiday last year we spent a few days going to the Jumeirah Beach Park, but also made use of the open beach and the beach at JBR. All were nice, but agree about the mess at JBR.


----------

